# Suburbs by Continent?



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*Hi Everyone,*
*We in SSC are all too familiar with the "North American" burbs where the homes are huge and have a lot of space. But I'm sure some of us are curious about how other ones look like outside of North America.*
*How do suburbs in Asia look?? Or even better, how do they look like in Africa???*
*Any help is appreciated, post your pics or from google (as long as theyre recent and good  )*


----------



## gronier (Mar 2, 2005)

A middle class suburb in Santiago










An upper middle class suburb










An upper class suburb


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

Napier, NZ


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

gronier said:


> An upper middle class suburb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems Chilean suburbs are more interesting than ours.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Hong Kong*


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

joaquin said:


> ...[/COLOR][/B]
> *How do suburbs in Asia look?? Or even better, how do they look like in Africa???*
> *...*


*Nairobi, Kenya:*




*Western Suburbs*











*Eastern Suburbs*












*Northern Suburbs*


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)




----------



## Estopa (Jul 18, 2006)

Bogotá, Colombia:



















Western Colombia:



















these are more like country houses

Medellín, Colombia:

I don't know if these qualify as suburbs, a bunch of high rise apartment buildings




























Bucaramanga, Colombia:














































thanks to all the original posters in the Colombian forum for the pictures
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=441203
you can see more pics there, its in spanish tho.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Some nice neighbourhoods, but besides the HK suburb it looks like people are onlu showing the nice suburbs...


----------



## ilcapo (Jan 5, 2007)

In Sweden it's *usually* either this: (Working class)









Or this (Middle class)









we have some upper class suburbs of course, and everything in between.
but these are the majority i think.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

^^ The same goes for Finland.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Copenhagen suburbs...


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

In Portugal they look like this


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Looks more like a residential district than a suburb...


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

Belive me,it's a suburb!


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

Mr_Denmark said:


> Copenhagen suburbs...


nice suburbs. ^^


----------



## Blok (Jul 10, 2006)

In Warsaw its sometimes hard to define whats suburb and whats not








City just ends at some point...
I guess it's safe to say "suburb"=far from the city center :


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

Oelanddk said:


> Some nice neighbourhoods, but besides the HK suburb it looks like people are onlu showing the nice suburbs...


meh, even the HK suburbs are probably "nice" surburbs.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

ok a bad one
Büyülçekmece district in Istanbul


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

i hate the Suburbs in the asian part
too much concrete
at the left side you can see the Bosphorus
in the foreground the Marmara sea


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

^^
Those are spring pictures


----------



## ZimasterX (Aug 19, 2005)

Several Moscow suburbs (much of the housing on the city outskirts is composed of more recently-build commieblocks)

Butovo


Zelenograd


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Moscow's suburbs look really nice. But I'm interested to see the insides of these flats.


----------



## LLoydGeorge (Jan 14, 2006)

Here's one of the older houses currently for sale in Scarsdale which was built in 1789:









This one, located in the Village of Bedford, 20 miles north of Scarsdale, dates from 1737:







.

In fact, the local Church in Bedford is nearly 400 years old.



LLoydGeorge said:


> More Scarsdale. NY


----------



## Johnnydemattos (May 3, 2007)

Lisbon suburbs:





























Things can go terribly worse, but I don´t have pictures of it here, so these pictures are from the net...

This is also lisbon suburbs:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

A few new pics from Copenhagen's 'burbs





























More pics here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=13102246#post13102246


----------



## bay_area (Dec 31, 2002)

Tiburon, Marin County...a nicer suburban area of San Francisco.


----------



## bay_area (Dec 31, 2002)

more typical newer San Francisco suburbs look like this..


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

^^ These are newer suburbs, construction's barely finished. 

They look like the outer east bay, Dublin, San Ramon, that area?

Some of the areas around my neighborhood is in the previous page...


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Perhaps I should take this opportunity to shamelessly promote my USA Sprawl Festival threads. 

Link to the first thread in this series.
Note: Please *do not* reply to this first thread in the series anymore, it's too big. 
USA Sprawl Festival

Or, click on the following links to see just individual cities in that thread:

Kansas City
Some northern Denver suburbs
Albuquerque
Seattle
Las Vegas
Dallas-Fort Worth
Some western & southern Minneapolis suburbs
Orange County, California
Philadelphia
Tucson
Orlando
Northern Virginia/DC
Cleveland
Houston
Northern Atlanta suburbs
Indianapolis
Long Island, New York
Jacksonville
Boston

And the 2nd round ones:

Phoenix-East
Phoenix-South
Phoenix-North
Phoenix-West
Portland
Silicon Valley
Los Angeles
San Bernardino County, California
San Diego - south
San Diego - north
Buffalo
Broward County, Florida
Dallas-Fort Worth II
Riverside County, California
Denver - south suburbs
Orange County II
Bergen and Passaic Counties, New Jersey
Milwaukee
Columbus, Ohio
El Paso, with some Juarez
San Antonio
Detroit
Tampa
Cincinnati
East Bay Area, Kollyfornia
Sacramento, Kollyfornia
Memphis
St. Louis
Miami
Orlando II
Denver III - East suburbs
Birmingham, Alabama
Houston II


----------



## Vovin (Jan 18, 2006)

Suburbs in Rio de Janeiro

The poorest ones

































































The middle class ones






































And the rich ones


----------



## zachus22 (Dec 4, 2006)

That Copenhagen burb looks awesome, but that San Francisco suburb is something out of an American high school drama. Crazy.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*how can anyone move to california anymore? its too pricy!*


----------



## bay_area (Dec 31, 2002)

gladisimo said:


> ^^ These are newer suburbs, construction's barely finished.
> 
> They look like the outer east bay, Dublin, San Ramon, that area?


Well, I did say they are "newer". That's where all the action is since the inner bay is already built out.

Here are some from Pleasanton,


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

^^ Ahh, my bad, I just saw typical and overread newer. :colgate:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

joaquin said:


> *how can anyone move to california anymore? its too pricy!*


Several things, location, climate, way of life, etc.


----------



## lumpia (Apr 10, 2004)

*Suburbs of the Philippine archipelago*

Suburban residences in the Philippines are mostly of two types: "gated" communities in certain areas, and those more traditionally outside the innercity areas of main cities, which range anywhere from upper to lower middle class, often in very close promixity to each other, showing a large range in housing types for different economic classes. Roofing is available in many different colours, from terracotta and red to turquoise and vivid blue tiles or sheeting. Its quite chaotic but still interesting, especially when viewed from from the air.

Philippine suburban houses (excepting those of the rich) usually lack the swimming pools common of US suburbs, and are usually built individually (plots of land bought and then built on), which show the particular tastes (or financial boundaries :lol: ) of the owners, although there are growing numbers of pre-fab housing woven inbetween as well.

Google Earth shots:

Traditional suburbs:


















Newer pre-fab suburbs:


















Various suburban areas from above:

















(thanks to alexela) 


















(thanks dxpsycho)









(thanks incognito_rn)










A few pics of typical upper-middle and middle-class housing:


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

wealthy suburbs in Belo Horizonte, Brazil


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*Those Belo Horizonte suburbs are immaculate. Thanks JPBrazil

I also really appreciate the effort lumpia made to show the suburbs of Manila, something I dont see often. I love the variety of roof tiling!!kay: 

Mr_Denmark those Copenhagen pictures were gorgeous, the beauty of Scandinavia's cities is unmatched anywhere else. (some impressing examples of modern achitecture are also present in that part of the world):cheers1: 

bay_area, those homes look a lot like the homes we find in Red Rock in Las Vegas, I never knew that such large subdivisions existed for UPPER class residents. Great compilation epper:

Bond James Bond there's no problem in promoting your thread, its of excellent and top quality so I see no problem in letting other know about our expansive burbs  

Vovin, I loved those Rio shots, it very colorful and vibrant. Unfortunately the favelas need an improvement.
Obrigado!!:cheers: 


Krasnaya Zima, I finally taken a look at how you guys build your suburbs in Eastern Europe, they look comfortable, near forests and very beautiful. Im glad you posted, like the Manila suburbs, i never really got the chance to see pics from Eastern Europe suburbs:banana: 


Johnnydemattos, Lisbon has some highly advanced suburbs from these and other pictures. They are nice and clean 

Lloyd_George, London has some awesome suburbs, very nice job :applause: 


whew! Im tired but you guys deserve compliments from now on for whoever posts good pictures!:goodnight 

Thanks guys for participating so actively. This is by far my favorite thread

(not only because I made it :lol: )*


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Favourite suburbs from this thread:

1- Moscow (Zelenograd & Butovo) 
2- Bundang (Seoul)
3- Hong Kong (Upper Class)
4- Belo Horizonte 

This impressed me the most!


----------



## Manuel89 (Nov 18, 2006)

beautiful places to live in


----------



## ilcapo (Jan 5, 2007)

I love that Argentina suburb.
It looks urban, but still suburbish.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

A few more pics of Copenhagen's suburbs:


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

i dont really have any good pics to show from cypriot city suburbs as they hardly have any big suburbs,but i found the following pic very interesting.
its from the south-west municipality of engomi in nicosia.
The right half of the pic shows the existing suburbia with a freeway,and the left half shows undeveloped land ready to be "swallowed" by suburbia,road infrastructure is already there.


----------



## Avens (Jan 19, 2006)

Really like this thread. It's inspired me to whip out my camera and start taking some photos.

I'm going to take a few of the suburbs of Bournemouth, on the south coast of the UK, where I'm at university.

I'll have them up in a couple of days.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Portuguese Suburbs.

Figueira da Foz.





<br /><small><a href="http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=40.16301,-8.849573&spn=0.003567,0.009978&t=k&z=17&om=1&source=embed" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">View Larger Map</a></small>





<br /><small><a href="http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=40.173426,-8.839413&spn=0.001783,0.004989&t=k&z=18&om=1&source=embed" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">View Larger Map</a></small>





<br /><small><a href="http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=40.158861,-8.850217&spn=0.001783,0.004989&t=k&z=18&om=1&source=embed" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">View Larger Map</a></small>





<br /><small><a href="http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=40.133712,-8.856037&spn=0.001784,0.004989&t=k&z=18&om=1&source=embed" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">View Larger Map</a></small>






<br /><small><a href="http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=40.1707,-8.882967&spn=0.001783,0.004989&t=k&z=18&om=1&source=embed" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">View Larger Map</a></small>






All of Figueira:





<br /><small><a href="http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=40.145945,-8.861332&spn=0.05708,0.159645&t=k&z=13&om=1&source=embed" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">View Larger Map</a></small>





<br /><small><a href="http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=40.151325,-8.8694&spn=0.057076,0.159645&z=13&om=1&source=embed" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">View Larger Map</a></small>




Lisbon:





<br /><small><a href="http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=38.702973,-9.246406&spn=0.001821,0.004989&t=k&z=18&om=1&source=embed" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">View Larger Map</a></small>





<br /><small><a href="http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=38.712112,-9.267901&spn=0.001821,0.004989&t=k&z=18&om=0&source=embed" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">View Larger Map</a></small>





<br /><small><a href="http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=38.704258,-9.299455&spn=0.001821,0.004989&t=k&z=18&om=0&source=embed" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">View Larger Map</a></small>





<br /><small><a href="http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=38.709893,-9.341383&spn=0.007284,0.019956&t=k&z=16&om=0&source=embed" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">View Larger Map</a></small>





<br /><small><a href="http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=38.710613,-9.396277&spn=0.001821,0.004989&t=k&z=18&om=0&source=embed" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">View Larger Map</a></small>





<br /><small><a href="http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=38.71559,-9.397377&spn=0.001821,0.004989&t=k&z=18&om=0&source=embed" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">View Larger Map</a></small>





<br /><small><a href="http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=38.651215,-9.173782&spn=0.001822,0.004989&t=k&z=18&om=0&source=embed" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">View Larger Map</a></small>





<br /><small><a href="http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=38.64951,-9.178691&spn=0.001822,0.004989&t=k&z=18&om=0&source=embed" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">View Larger Map</a></small>





<br /><small><a href="http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=38.55406,-9.041979&spn=0.001825,0.004989&t=k&z=18&om=0&source=embed" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">View Larger Map</a></small>





<br /><small><a href="http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=38.726233,-8.993683&spn=0.46604,1.277161&z=10&om=0&source=embed" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">View Larger Map</a></small>


----------



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)

can't see


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

hmmm.... seems only days ago everyone was arguing they had no suburbs in their cities!  :jk:


----------



## lumpia (Apr 10, 2004)

joaquin said:


> *I also really appreciate the effort lumpia made to show the suburbs of Manila, something I dont see often. I love the variety of roof tiling!!kay:
> *


Thanks joaquin! Here are a few comparison pics on very ordinary suburbs/residential areas in the Philippines at street level. 

*Middle class suburb in Cebu City*









*Middle Class suburb street in Bacoor, Cavite*









*Lower Middle class street in Bacoor, Cavite*









*Lower-Middle class street in Cainta*


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

Taller said:


> hmmm.... seems only days ago everyone was arguing they had no suburbs in their cities!  :jk:


Of course we have them, but not in a massive way :banana:


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Avens said:


> Really like this thread. It's inspired me to whip out my camera and start taking some photos.
> 
> I'm going to take a few of the suburbs of Bournemouth, on the south coast of the UK, where I'm at university.
> 
> I'll have them up in a couple of days.


*Im really glad to hear that!!! (i created this thread :lol: )*
*well at least im glad we have forumers working hard to bring us good pics!*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Took these pics in Copenhagen almost 2 months ago, but better late than never right 


This area is a small suburban spot pretty close to where I live - it's ~100 years old and dates from when Copenhagen spread into this area.. now it's pretty much surrounded by "real city", but like several other spots it has remained pretty true to it's original look as well as feel..



















































































































































For my Copenhagen Suburbs thread - go here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=468666


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks for the pictures Mr_D, I didn't know red tiles were so widespread in Denmark.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

eklips said:


> Thanks for the pictures Mr_D, I didn't know tiles were so widespread in Denmark.


Except for modern style buildings built in the last 15 years it's pretty much all we got.. 


Red bricks and tiles, bricks and tiles, bricks and tiles... it drives you frigging crazy! ( why I travel so much - I need glass and steel dammit  )


----------



## cityscapes (Feb 17, 2007)

More Istanbul suburbs:


























































































u/c













































Ankara suburbs:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^The great American dream


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

^
Yeah really those look almost like they could be in California or somewhere like that.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Bond James Bond said:


> ^
> Yeah really those look almost like they could be in California or somewhere like that.


*Well, maybe just the ones from Ankara*


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

Ugh, suburbs, yuk. Real neat pictures though.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

NICE! hehe


----------

